# kayak wahoo video



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

put together by drew gregory of our two day trip .


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome video man, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet video man...the excitement is so cool. I want a kayak...


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

He could have gaffed that wahoo with his toe nails, jeez. nice fish though


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Ol Henson with the gaff shot!


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Goosebumps man. That was awesome.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

lots of energy...great video. awesome. Thanks for sharing. By far one of the the best footage/editing vids on the yak section...Private pilot's second, Ginzus's 4th and brandon's third.....lol just m.o. NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That was awesome thanks for sharing


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Pretty awesome editing. Wish I had someone with me when I landed my Hoo.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome video. I love the excitement! Sounded like your reel was going to blow up. Also love how you captured the moment when a king takes the bait and your rod bends and screams. Great catch. Thanks for sharing. WTG!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent video. Great wahoo catch. 

BTW, those spanish mackerel looked good to me too.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

outstanding job on that video. looks like one helluva trip


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Great video all the way around. You just never know what you might catch along our coast.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Puts my vids to shame...well done guys!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for the yaks; thanks for sharing 
Catch 'em up.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice! congrats!


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

That was awesome.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

dakrat said:


> outstanding job on that video. looks like one helluva trip


That is the truth, congrats guys!:thumbup:


----------

